# Very slow pkg_add -r in VM guest



## gdwatson (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a Linux guy experimenting with FreeBSD.  I like a lot of what I see, but I'm having an issue I hope you on the forum can help me with.

I'm running FreeBSD in a virtual machine (under VirtualBox on Ubuntu 11.10).  When I went to install X.org with *pkg_add -r xorg*, the process seemed to stall indefinitely; *pkg_add -rv xorg* revealed that the problem comes in downloading packages via FTP, which "gets stuck."  It's usually pausing on RETRs, but I just saw it pause on a NOOP.  The process does eventually complete, but it takes a ton of time (half an hour or more) to download sub-100k files.

I can fetch these files on the host, and I can fetch them on the guest with curl or ftp(1).  Any idea what may be causing this?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2012)

I've seen that also on a FreeBSD VirtualBox host.  Never followed it up, though.  The maintainers are in the freebsd-emulation mailing list.


----------

